# Photography Sacrifices



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi,
What's the biggest sacrifice you had to endure to embrace your love of photography? And why?
Eg.
You had to work 2 jobs just to buy a new camera, or you had to pull an all nighter to take pics of the night sky.

Ps: i myself wanted to take a pic of the super moon at 12o clock at night...with a massive project due the next day...

Thanks for viewing!
JoshuaSimPhotography


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 14, 2012)

Hmm.

I got shouted at for photographing people too much.

Oh, and they got really annoyed when I used flash during the night.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 14, 2012)

Haha, nice. Well, we do what we must, and that's taking pictures!


----------



## spacefuzz (Jun 14, 2012)

I dunno guess it depends what is a sacrifice and what is fun. 

I ran up my credit card debt to get the D800 and lenses. 

or

I drove 10 hours and hiked 20 miles to attempt a shot from a 14,000 ft summit in the Sierras only to mess up the exposure because I was so altitude sick.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow! I don't think that my sacrifice was as bad as yours...


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jun 14, 2012)

worst for me is problaby running up some credit card debt for some new purchases. something in the past i had gotten away from doing. I don't regret the purchases. but paying off the debt is a reminder to spend within my means.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 14, 2012)

Had to give up shooting hockey tournaments because the guy in charge insisted I sign non-compete clause. I shot tournaments with him for a year with no such arrangement.  If I signed, I would've had to give up shooting my boys' team games, so I declined


----------



## alice22 (Jun 14, 2012)

A doorman crossed the street and told me to stop photographing his building. It was reflective glass and I was actually photographing the reflection of a Wren church in this modern building. This was in London. I asked what I was doing wrong and was told that he had been sent out to tell me by someone inside. I could not see anyone inside because of the reflections. I was standing on the public street and perfectly entitled to photograph 'his' building under the law as it stands. But my friend was getting embarassed so I did not take it any further. But I wanted to face up to this idiot who thinks terrorists run around with decent cameras, and that we can all see through darkened mirror glass. A sacrifice on my part.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, sometimes some people don't understand photography...


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 14, 2012)

I've missed some of my kids birthdays, anniversaries, funerals of close friends, and recently had to leave the day my mother passed away because of work commitments.  I'm not any different from other professional freelance photographers, it's the job I chose, and that takes personal sacrifice at times.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow, that wouldn't be the best feeling


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 16, 2012)

I've sold a couple of watches to finance camera purchases. I also recently sold one of my guitars to finance a bunch of stuff.

Not sure how much of a sacrifice those were, though. I only seem to wear one watch regularly, and I don't play guitar much these days...


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 16, 2012)

Well it could be a sacrifice as those could become an investment...


----------



## bratkinson (Jun 16, 2012)

Let's see...A couple of L's on the plastic, faster than I could pay them off. Now add an L bracket and flash bracket, and a new ballhead w/clamp to mount to the L bracket...I'm still reeling for the price of a simple(?) L bracket...

I have an old pedal steel guitar that I thought I could learn to play just sitting these days. It's going on ebay SOON! Pay down the plastic for the L's.


----------



## slackercruster (Jun 16, 2012)

Time and $$


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 16, 2012)

I give up smoking ciggies, hard liquor, fast women, having 9,985 sports channels, buying 12 CDs every week, having a thumpy-thump stereo and spinners on my truck, and spending $250/month on a cell phone just to fund my NAS.

Of course, even without being afflicted with NAS, I wouldn't spend my money of any of that crap anyway.


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 16, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I give up smoking ciggies, hard liquor, fast women, [...]



I now really would like to know what exactly "fast women" is supposed to be. :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 16, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Well it could be a sacrifice as those could become an investment...



Oh, the "investment level" stuff is still here...


----------



## Joshonator (Jun 16, 2012)

I think he meant "easy women" but I could be wrong since those don't cost anything.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2012)

I once went without beer for two weeks so that I could buy film.  That is about the extent of the sacrifices I've made.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 16, 2012)

Haha, we're all different


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 16, 2012)

Sold a Colt 1911 and a Kimber 1911 to fund my D700.  I still miss that Kimber.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 16, 2012)

Kerbouchard said:


> Sold a Colt 1911 and a Kimber 1911 to fund my D700.  I still miss that Kimber.



What TPF needs is a pawn forum. :lmao:


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 16, 2012)

Kerbouchard said:


> Sold a Colt 1911 and a Kimber 1911 to fund my D700.  I still miss that Kimber.


That sucks.  I know your pain.  Sold a Kimber Custom Target to pay the bills once.  Never again...

I will go without cable/internet/whatever before I sell another gun.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 16, 2012)

Haha, I agree


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 17, 2012)

Wow, a lot of people are talking about sacrificing things for their Nikon D700 or 800. They're like a curse camrras


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jun 17, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > Sold a Colt 1911 and a Kimber 1911 to fund my D700.  I still miss that Kimber.
> ...



I don't plan on selling any more.  I kept my Kimber UCII and honestly, the Grand Raptor I sold was more a show peice than something I actually carried or shot a lot with.

This was around the time my daughter was born, and I found myself interested in a completely different kind of 'shooting'.  

And actually, now that I think about it, it was a D90 not a D700.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 17, 2012)

Selling your gun wasn't really a sacrifice towards photography, but towards your daughter, you had to sacrifice your passion for something else that your even more passionate about


----------



## table1349 (Jun 17, 2012)

If you need, I have around 300 recipes for Peanut Butter.   Peanut Butter is cheap, nutritious and goes a long way.  I have bought a 300mm f2.8 and 400mm f2.8 on a Peanut Butter diet.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 17, 2012)

I would have recommended nutella


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 18, 2012)

Peanut butter isnt cheap where I live. :mrgreen:

And Nutella .. my poor, poor stomach. 

If I would want to save money on food, I would have to eat beans. :thumbdown:


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 18, 2012)

Haha, true


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 18, 2012)

We found our dream home a year and a half ago, it was a unique deal and we had a year long closing date .

We had to do some renovations on our house before we put it on the market. Hubby was working long hours to pay for what needed to be done.  I stepped up to the plate to do the work with one request, if we made a profit on the house we were trying to sell I would get 2k for my camera.

I taught myself how to do the work, refinished the kitchen, tore out and re drywalled a bathroom, installed a new shower surround, removed/repaired/replaced lath and plaster walls, repaired some wainscoting, painted top to bottom... I'm sure there was more but you get the idea lol

When all was said and done the asking price went up by 20k, within 2 months the house sold for asking price and I got my camera


----------



## cosmonaut (Jun 18, 2012)

I fell 30ft off of an old bridge in 2009. I spent eight weeks in a coma, four months rehab. I wore a halo for three months and had to learn to walk again. I am still going to Drs almost weekly dealing with the pain. Hip, lower back and left leg. I coded a couple of times in the operating room. If you don't believe in God I want to show you a bridge and let you hear my story.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry, that would really suck...but I'm having trouble understanding what the sacrifice was


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice! PixelRabbit, what was the camera?


----------



## Buckster (Jun 19, 2012)

cosmonaut said:


> I fell 30ft off of an old bridge in 2009. I spent eight weeks in a coma, four months rehab. I wore a halo for three months and had to learn to walk again. I am still going to Drs almost weekly dealing with the pain. Hip, lower back and left leg. I coded a couple of times in the operating room.


What were you trying to shoot, and did you get the shot?


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 19, 2012)

Solarflare said:
			
		

> Peanut butter isnt cheap where I live. :mrgreen:
> 
> And Nutella .. my poor, poor stomach.
> 
> If I would want to save money on food, I would have to eat beans. :thumbdown:



You know what's not cheap... Sunscreen. You would think that it has gold flakes in it for as much money as they want for these tiny bottles.


----------



## yerlem (Jun 19, 2012)

cosmonaut said:


> I fell 30ft off of an old bridge in 2009. I spent eight weeks in a coma, four months rehab. I wore a halo for three months and had to learn to walk again. I am still going to Drs almost weekly dealing with the pain. Hip, lower back and left leg. I coded a couple of times in the operating room.



Ok, you win. That sucks, how did you fall?



cosmonaut said:


> If you don't believe in God I want to show you a bridge and let you hear my story.



I highly doubt, unless you were lifted in the air by gods hand, that your story will be enough evidence to make me belive


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 19, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:
			
		

> Nice! PixelRabbit, what was the camera?



Canon 60d with Canon 18-200


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 20, 2012)

Lol. Nice camera though! And in australia, sunscreen costs less than nutella.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 20, 2012)

Buckster said:


> cosmonaut said:
> 
> 
> > I fell 30ft off of an old bridge in 2009. I spent eight weeks in a coma, four months rehab. I wore a halo for three months and had to learn to walk again. I am still going to Drs almost weekly dealing with the pain. Hip, lower back and left leg. I coded a couple of times in the operating room.
> ...



IKR! I want to see that shot.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 20, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> Solarflare said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet you have to get that spf 10000 for as pale as you are.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 20, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> JoshuaSimPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An extra 20k and you settled for a 60d. You need to love yourself more. I would have went straight for the 5d mark II. You earned it.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 21, 2012)

Lol true, life isn't about saving. Photographers don't save...they spend and enjoy!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 23, 2012)

haha, maybe he looks so pale because his pic is probably black and white?


----------

